# P. aurotaenia



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

Can someone give me some info on this frog? Or point me in the direction of a decent caresheet. I am mainly looking for necessary environment needs. Are they more arboreal or terrestrial? I heard that they needed a bog type tank. Is this accurate? Also, what is their personality like? Shy or bold? Aggressive?

Any info is appreciated,


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*Green Banded Morph*

Well I can't speak for all of the morphs, but I can tell you about the narrow green banded morph. I love these frogs and I would consider them *very* easy to keep, and to breed as well. Mine are active and bold. They are out all day, and call a whole lot! They do well in groups, aren't aggressive. and are great eaters (eat larger food items). Mine do climb quit often, kind of like leucs. I think they would appreciate some height to their tanks, but it isn't needed. I would give them more floor space, but have some height to the tank. I have had them in a nice set up with a waterfall and everything, as well as haveing them in a broken down temp tank and they have done well in both (have bred in both as well). I think any normal dart frog tank would do them well. Just keep them humid and fat, and you will have good results. A really cool frog, one I highly recommend if you are interested in active frogs with nice calls.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Although a couple of mine hang out in broms, I wouldn't call the arboreal. But they are bold and active with quite a nice call. I can't see where they need anything different from the average Tinc.

By the way Jbeetle, do you happen to know what 'line' our frog are?

Joe


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I hate to say it, but there is not a great history on the line I am breeding. They are from a German importation years ago, but thats about all the info I could find on them. They are from Justin Yeager, so I guess they are his line? If you find some one with more info on this or another line please let me know.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks guys, I have a 29 with a ledge halfway up that I think they would like. It will be a ways of but I want to have a "true" pdf, and they are the prettiest in my opinion. The nice call is an added bonus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

They are some very cool frogs.I have P.vittatus and P.bicolors and they have great calls but what I have heard is auro's have the best sounding call of them all.
Get them babies breeding JB,LOL. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Mark W.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

How big do do these frogs get? terriblis size or leuc size. I have never seen adults.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*auros size*

They do have an awesome call! They are around the size of leucs. Actually when you think about it they share a lot in common with leucs, but are easier to breed and also are more bold. 

To Mark:
As far as getting them breeding again, well I just pulled 23+ eggs from them (and I do mean just right now, as this post reminded me to check their tank lol), so I should have a bunch very soon  !


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

:shock: WOW,
I guess i should be getting a tank ready,lol
Mark W.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: auros size*



jbeetle said:


> As far as getting them breeding again, well I just pulled 23+ eggs from them (and I do mean just right now, as this post reminded me to check their tank lol), so I should have a bunch very soon  !


can you post a pic of the parents please?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

lol. they do need to develope and become froglets before I let them go, so you have time. but it wouldn't be a bad idea to start thinking of how you want to set that tank up  . it looks like 2 clutches, one laid ontop of the other... so I hope they are all going to be ok. i will know in a couple days.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*pic of adult*

Hey Matt-

Sorry for not noticing this post earlier! Here is a pic of one of my adult frogs:










Here is a picture of a male and female during courting (male on left, female o hut):










They are pretty frogs, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

That's interesting. Not one of mine has developed the spots down the center.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*spots on back*

That is interesting, but not that surprising. Some of the adults have those dots down the center, but on most of it is minimal or absent. I think most of the offspring don't have the spots. Looks good to me either way  .


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

*great frogs!*

I had a few of them in the past as well and they are really awesome frogs! Mine didn't seem as bold as the other Phyllobates (ie, terribilis and bicolor) but were very viewable. They are smaller than bicolors being around the size of an arautus or male azureus. I can't speak on breeding them as I believe I had all females as none of them called at all and they were all 3 pretty fat (doesn't say much for this species though  ). All in all, I agree with the rest of these guys and highly recommend them as they are a very overlooked species that deserves a second look. I plan on picking up a pair before long as I miss the ones I had. 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. Those are beautiful frogs you have.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks. They are a very nice frog that is overlooked by many, like Bill said. I want to get some of the other "morphs" one day. Again, sorry for taking so long to respond to your post.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

jbeetle said:


> Thanks. They are a very nice frog that is overlooked by many, like Bill said. I want to get some of the other "morphs" one day. Again, sorry for taking so long to respond to your post.


No problem, and I might be interested in taking a couple off your hands if the chance comes along.

Thanks again


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Cool, if you (or anyone) are interested in some please pm/email me about them and we can talk.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: pic of adult*

I keep meaning to get some of those, just have not yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Wow! they look better than people have told me... would you reccomend a small group (4-6) as a starter frog? I have a 29 gallon cube, so they might like it
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes I would. I have 5 adults in a 30 High tank and they love it (calling right now)! They do great in groups and are great eaters... so I think they would be a great starter frog. They were one of my first frogs, and my first breeders. I don't know the dimensions of a 29 gallon cube, so I can't really say if 4 or 6 would be better. I am sure 4 would be fine, but 6 might be just as fine .


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2004)

jbeetle said:


> Yes I would. I have 5 adults in a 30 High tank and they love it (calling right now)! They do great in groups and are great eaters... so I think they would be a great starter frog. They were one of my first frogs, and my first breeders. I don't know the dimensions of a 29 gallon cube, so I can't really say if 4 or 6 would be better. I am sure 4 would be fine, but 6 might be just as fine .


it is around 18^3"  right now it doesn't have a background, do they need climbing space?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

They don't _need_ a lot height or climbing space, but it doesn't hurt. They spend *most* of their time on the ground, but do climb a fair bit. If you have some branches they will use them and that should be enough. I think your 29 cube should be good for a group of them. They do sleep in broms sometimes... but are primarily a terrestrial frog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

As for the question on a good caresheet on them here is one that is good http://www.thebdg.org/library/frogspeci ... ia.html.If this link doesn't work just go to google and find it. I really like the phyllobates and have bicolors and vittatus.Things are looking like I may be getting some breeding from my vittatus soon :lol: 
Mark W.


----------

